

Computing the intersection between linear and quadratic Bézier curve - hertog
http://techblog.floorplanner.com/post/66681002205/computing-the-intersection-between-linear-and-quadratic

======
pippy
Interesting, I did the same thing the other day. Though I used the method of
finding the (possible) three roots of the equation, and then pinpointing the
locations of the intersections.

